# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Fake Steroids >  400 and test

## odix

sorry the pictures are shitty, im guessthing the test400 is a ip because it doesnt match italianmuscles, but its not the same as the other he has other, hence rounded edges and differenct writing. Anyways, do you guys think the test400 at least has some test in it? I injected it yesterday and I have no pain at all in my glute, used 21 to pull it 23 to shoot it .85ml taking about 30 seconds to go in. thanks

*There are no lab names to be posted. 

Gsxxr*

----------


## LivingItUp

T-400 will cause pain.. it did when i used it and it did to everyone else i know.. its due to the high BA... but that was the real Denkall labs.. i guess those mex. pharms. didnt believe in BB or BS.. if ur not getting any soreness or at least a lump.. either its fake or way underdosed.. hope i helped u a little

----------


## STED

A friend of mine took this stuff, same style bottle exactly same in apprearence, he didnt get the painful injections either, only a little soreness day or 2 later, but he got real good gains on this stuff, his strength improved alot to ha said.

----------


## midknight

old post
but here is my 2 pennies.....yea it hurts ....alot too..... 
lots of ba in it but it does wrk....dont know about now...havent seen it around my side of twn.....i live like 15 mile from the border....lol ...... easy to go shopping....lol
good luck

----------

